# I had a dream



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I had a dream last night that I had been in the hospital (I don't know why) and my wife came to pick me up. It was Halloween night, dark already, and TOTs were running around. I told my wife we had to hurry home to put our lights on and give out candy. She gave me a blank look and I realized that I had forgotten everything, there were no lights, no decorations, no props out in the yard. Halloween was upon us and I had nothing up at all. I woke up with a stomach ache, sweating, glad it was still August.

Just thought I'd share my OCD nightmare with folks who would understand.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahhh! the dreaded dream we all have at least once a year! Never had the hospital scenario yet but that made it all the scarier! Yep, waking up from those and realizing you have a lot of time is a major relief!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, at least you had your clothes on. I am always naked in public when I stress about something in my dreams.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I had a dream like that not too long ago....it was Halloween day, about 1:00 pm and I didn't have the first thing put out... In the dream I was in a flat out panic, but I kept running around picking props up and they were all broken and I couldn't even get one thing set up. I woke up in a sweat and couldn't go back to sleep. Talk about a nightmare!


----------



## Gopoastus (May 25, 2014)

I know the feeling. I had a near panic attack knowing I have less than 5 weekends until my first contest while camping!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I used to dream about flyiiing a lot when I was a teenager - I think it has a meaning in dream analysis - something to do with wanting to be free?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

My dreams usually involve a synchronized swim team, mayonnaise, super glue, and three feet of surgical tubing. But I'm messed-up.


----------

